# هل كان المسيح يعرف القراءة والكتابة



## shadyrno (5 أبريل 2010)

تحياتي...

*هل كان المسيح يعرف القراءة والكتابة* 

شكرا


*تم تغيرر العنوان **ومحتوى الرسالة *

*للوصول لمستوى أفضل في الحديث *

*المشرف ................ fredyyy*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل كان المسيح مثل محمد أميي؟*

1- المسيح يجيد القراءة يذكر إنجيل لوقا ما يلي: "وجاء يسوع إلى الناصرة حيث كان قد تربى. ودخل المجمع حسب عادته يوم السبت وقام ليقرأ. فدُفع إليه سفر إشعياء النبي. ولما فتح السفر وجد الموضع الذي كان مكتوباً فيه، روح الرب علي لأنه مسحني لأبشر المساكين أرسلني لأشفي منكسري القلوب، لأنادي للمأسورين بالإطلاق، وللعمي بالبصر، وأرسل المنسحقين في الحرية، وأكرز بسنة الرب المقبولة. ثم طوى السفر وسلمه إلى الخادم وجلس، وجميع الذين في المجمع كانت عيونهم شاخصة إليه، فابتدأ يقول لهم إنه اليوم قد تم هذا المكتوب في مسامعكم، وكان الجميع يشهدون له ويتعجبون من كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه.." (لوقا 4: 16-22). فهذه الحادثة تثبت أن المسيح كان يجيد القراءة، وكان يذهب إلى الهيكل ويقرأ الكتاب المقدس.

2- السيد المسيح كان يجيد الكتابة فقد وردت في بشارة يوحنا وهي تتلخص بأنه عندما ذهب يسوع مرة إلى الهيكل، جاءت إليه جموع الشعب فجلس يعلمهم" وقدم إليه الكتبة والفريسيون امرأة أمسكت في زناً، ولما أقاموها في الوسط قالوا له: يا معلم هذه المرأة أمسكت وهي تزني في ذات الفعل. وموسى في الناموس أوصانا أن مثل هذه ترجم، فماذا تقول أنت؟ قالوا هذا ليجربوه لكي يكون لهم ما يشتكون به عليه. وأما يسوع فانحنى إلى أسفل. وكان يكتب بإصبعه على الأرض. ولما استمروا يسألنه انتصب وقال لهم: من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها أولاً بحجر. ثم انحنى أيضاً إلى أسفل وكان يكتب على الأرض وأما هم فلما سمعوا، وكانت ضمائرهم تبكتهم، خرجوا واحداً فواحداً مبتدئين من الشيوخ إلى الآخرين وبقي يسوع وحده والمرأة واقفة في الوسط، فلما انتصب يسوع ولم ينظر أحداً سوى المرأة قال لها: يا امرأة أين هم أولئك المشتكون عليك، أما أدانك أحد؟ فقالت لا أحد يا سيد فقال لها يسوع: ولا أنا أدينك اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضاً" (يوحنا 8: 3-11). ومن خلال هذه القصة يشار إلى أن السيد المسيح كان يكتب بإصبعه على الأرض ومعنى هذا، أنه كان يجيد الكتابة. 

ومع أن الكتاب المقدس لا يشير بالتفصيل وبصورة مباشرة إلى مقدار التحصيل العلمي الذي حصل عليه المسيح إلا أننا ندرك أنه كان يجيد القراءة والكتابة، كما أنه كان مثقفاً يدخل إلى المجامع ويتباحث مع رجال الدين اليهود في أمور الدين والدنيا،

 ومنها ما ورد في بشارة لوقا (لوقا 2: 39-52). كما أن الكتاب المقدس يشير إلى أن السيد المسيح كان يعرف الأسفار المقدسة معرفة جيدة لأنه كان دائماً يستشهد بما جاء فيه، ولا سيما عندما جاء الشيطان ليجربه طالباً منه بعد أن صام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة أن يحوّل الحجارة إلى خبز فقال له يسوع: "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (متى 4: 4 وتثنية 8: 3). وأيضاً عندما طلب منه أن يرمي نفسه عن جناح الهيكل ليختبر فيما إذا كانت ملائكة الله ستأتي على أيديها فأجابه المسيح: "لا تجرب الرب إلهك" (متى 4: 7 وتثنية 6: 16). وعندما طلب منه أن يسجد له مقابل أن يعطيه جميع ممالك الأرض وقال له يسوع: "اذهب عني يا شيطان لأنه مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد" (متى 4: 10 وتثنية 6: 13 و10: 20 و يشوع 24: 14 و 1 صموئيل 7: 3). 

بالإضافة إلى ما تقدم، نستطيع الاستنتاج بأن المسيح كان متعلماً وضليعاً في الشريعة اليهودية والأسفار المقدسة. فعندما بدأ خدمته العامة في الثلاثين من عمره، كانت هذه السن هي السن القانونية التي يحق فيها لمعلمي الشريعة بمزاولة مهنتهم كمعلمين. إذ لم يكن يحق لأي منهم أن يمارس التعليم الديني عند اليهود. أو أن يكون عضواً في مجلس السنهدريم (مجلس اليهود) قبل سن الثلاثين، وكان يطلق لقب "ربي" أي معلم، على كل معلم عند اليهود، ومن المفروض طبعاً بكل معلم أن يكون متعلماً. وكان هذا اللقب أي لقب "معلم" أو "ربي" باللغة العبرية يطلع على المسيح، كما أن البعض كان يلقبه بالسيد والمعلم.

وعندما بدأ المسيح خدمته العامة، جال معلماً وكارزاً في أماكن مختلفة يعلّم الجموع، بكل قوة وسلطان. وكان كل من يسمع تعليمه ينبهر من بلاغته وفصاحته وتعابيره وحكمته. وليس غريباً أن نرى أن الجموع الغفيرة تختلف حوله، تسمع تعاليمه، وتؤمن به رباً وفادياً ومخلصاً.


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل كان المسيح مثل محمد أميي؟*

نعم يعرف القراءة والكتابة ​


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل كان المسيح مثل محمد أميي؟*

المسيح كان يُجيد القراءة و الكتابة 
فكان يقرأ على الجموع و يكتب ايضا في وسطهم.


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل كان المسيح مثل محمد أميي؟*



> تحياتي...
> 
> *هل كان المسيح يعرف القراءة والكتابة*
> 
> شكرا


 
مع احترامى لسؤال حضرتك بس السيد المسيح 
مينفعش يوضع فى مقارنه مع أحد لان مفيش اى وجه مقارنه​ 
ثانيا المسيح لما دخل الهيكل وهو فى سن الثانيه عشر 
كل الموجودين انبهروا من شده الفهم والحكمه​


----------



## العاصى التائب (23 أبريل 2010)

> مع احترامى لسؤال حضرتك بس السيد المسيح
> مينفعش يوضع فى مقارنه مع أحد لان مفيش اى وجه مقارنه


 
مع احترامى لحضرتك هو قارن نفسه بالبشر وعمل زى البشر وافعال البشر من اكل وشرب ونوم وهى افعال بشريه لاتصح ان تكون من اله 
فنحن ناكل ونتغوط وهو ياكل ويتغوط 
فهو اول من فارن  دا بس تصحيح للكلمه دى


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أبريل 2010)

> مع احترامى لحضرتك هو قارن نفسه بالبشر وعمل زى البشر وافعال البشر من اكل  وشرب ونوم وهى افعال بشريه لاتصح ان تكون من اله


خطأ ولم يحدث 
المسيح لم يقارن نفسه بأى كائن وليس فقط البشر بل الملائكة

هنا فرق بين المشابهه والمقارنة​


----------



## MATTEW (23 أبريل 2010)

العاصى التائب قال:


> مع احترامى لحضرتك هو قارن نفسه بالبشر وعمل زى البشر وافعال البشر من اكل وشرب ونوم وهى افعال بشريه لاتصح ان تكون من اله
> فنحن ناكل ونتغوط وهو ياكل ويتغوط
> فهو اول من فارن  دا بس تصحيح للكلمه دى



*و هل الله ليس بقادر ان يفعل هذا ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## youhnna (23 أبريل 2010)

*هل المسيح يعرف القراءة والكتاية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المسيح يعرف القراءة والكتابة وكان يعرف افكار البشر قبل ان تخرج من رؤسهم

من كان له سلطان على الطبيعة والموت وجميع الاشياء الا يستطيع القراءة والكتابة؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

كان ينادى له يا معلم وهو لقب يعطى فقط لمن يستحقة

فهل المعلم يعجز عن القراءة والكتابة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## MATTEW (23 أبريل 2010)

*35 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ الْمُدُنَ كُلَّهَا وَالْقُرَى يُعَلِّمُ فِي  مَجَامِعِهَا وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ  وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْبِ.

++++++++++++++

 وَجَاءَ إِلَى النَّاصِرَةِ حَيْثُ كَانَ قَدْ تَرَبَّى. وَدَخَلَ  الْمَجْمَعَ حَسَبَ عَادَتِهِ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَامَ لِيَقْرَأَ *


----------



## fredyyy (23 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *​*​​
> *كان ينادى له يا معلم وهو لقب يعطى فقط لمن يستحقة*​
> 
> *فهل المعلم يعجز عن القراءة والكتابة ؟*​


 


*شكرًا يوحنا *

*عبارة رائعة وفي الهدف تمامًا *

*سؤال إستنكاري *

*هل يعجز المُعلم ( الذي لديه العلم ) عن أن يقرأ ويكتب *

*ولك مني تقييم ........ ربنا يبارك مجهودك 


*


----------



## youhnna (28 أبريل 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا يوحنا *
> 
> *عبارة رائعة وفي الهدف تمامًا *
> 
> ...



*شكراااااااااااا ياغالى على تقيمك وتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------

